# Best automobile for Uber?



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm in the market for a newer automobile. Seriously considering a 2012-14 Cadillac Escalade with leather interior. This would qualify for X, XL, Black, and Select. Are there other automobiles worth considering? I did a search of the forums and did not find a previous inquiry along these lines. I have been driving 40+ hours a week for 6 months and making what I consider good money.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I believe the Yukon XL also qualify for them all but you can get it with the 5.3L vs only the 6.2L. Better on fuel economy and you should save some money on the purchase.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm in the market for a newer automobile. Seriously considering a 2012-14 Cadillac Escalade with leather interior. This would qualify for X, XL, Black, and Select. Are there other automobiles worth considering? I did a search of the forums and did not find a previous inquiry along these lines. I have been driving 40+ hours a week for 6 months and making what I consider good money.


Don't fix what ain't broke. If you have worked for 6 months, you have outlasted most of the drivers who started the same day as you. If you are making good money, keep working with what you have. If you purchase a more expensive car, things will become much tougher to manage.

Are Black cars being onboarded in your market and are you aware of the licensing and insurance requirements? Are cars still being brought onto the Select platform in your area? If you are brought on X and XL, you are likely to quickly resent UberX calls which pay quite a bit less money than XL.....

WOrk with what you got. Hopefully it is a fully depreciated car that is paid for. Set aside money each week if you are in fact doing well and when the time comes that you have worn out your current ride, then look for a replacement and decide in what direction is right for you.

That is my two common cents.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Food for thought...

http://www.businessinsider.com/the-...m-consumer-reports-annual-auto-survey-2015-10


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

On the Yukon I imagine the "car would not shift out of 2wd" was owner error and they failed to out the vehicle in neutral before going into 4wd.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

I would also wonder about most of these Yukon problems. Its the same drivetrain/suspension/seat belts, etc etc as the sierra trucks. Why would it have problems and the sierra doesnt?


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm in the market for a newer automobile. Seriously considering a 2012-14 Cadillac Escalade with leather interior. This would qualify for X, XL, Black, and Select. Are there other automobiles worth considering? I did a search of the forums and did not find a previous inquiry along these lines. I have been driving 40+ hours a week for 6 months and making what I consider good money.


I would invest NO money into driving that you don't have to. If what you're driving right now is making "good money" then I would stick with it, particularly if you're willing to drive it into the ground.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> I would also wonder about most of these Yukon problems. Its the same drivetrain/suspension/seat belts, etc etc as the sierra trucks. Why would it have problems and the sierra doesnt?


It depends on the survey. This one has the Chevy Silverado on the list, but not the Yukon...

http://www.motor-guides.com/5-least-reliable-cars/

Warning. The above is a click bait site.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Food for thought...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/the-...m-consumer-reports-annual-auto-survey-2015-10


Looks like that Yukon XL is quite the POS, doesn't it? And Fiat made the list. Who'd o' thunk it? Those cars were lousy pieces of crap in the 70's and they're evidently just more expensive pieces of crap now. I'm pretty sure that if I won a Fiat in a contest that I wouldn't bother to pick it up.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Looks like that Yukon XL is quite the POS, doesn't it? And Fiat made the list. Who'd o' thunk it? Those cars were lousy pieces of crap in the 70's and they're evidently just more expensive pieces of crap now. I'm pretty sure that if I won a Fiat in a contest that I wouldn't bother to pick it up.


I think those little Fiats are at the bottom of the safety lists, too.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I think those little Fiats are at the bottom of the safety lists, too.


God, can you imagine driving or being seen in one of those pathetic pieces of shmit? If I bought one of those cars and my family abandoned me, I'd have to admit I had it coming.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> God, can you imagine driving or being seen in one of those pathetic pieces of shmit? If I bought one of those cars and my family abandoned me, I'd have to admit I had it coming.


People actually buy those Fiats and performance mod them with aftermarket parts, $2000 rims, and custom paint jobs.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

The cheapest car possible that you don't mind burning in to the ground and qualifies you to drive.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> People actually buy those Fiats and performance mod them with aftermarket parts, $2000 rims, and custom paint jobs.


Such people need to have both their driving and automobile ownership privileges permanently revoked. After all, a person with such impaired judgment should NOT be sharing the road with you and me.

Putting a custom paint job on Fiat is proof that you CAN polish a turd.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

If you're not driving a hybrid, then you're not making much profit on Uber. I have a 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid. Traded my 2012 V-6 Coupe b/c the hour drive to work was costing me $100 on gas a week. Now, I put in $65, that's with driving Uber Mondays, wed-thur from 3-8pm and fri 2-9, sat-sun 6am-5pm. Also, you can't do uber full time. otherwise it's cutting into your "profit". gotta have a full time gig and do this on the side.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> If you're not driving a hybrid, then you're not making much profit on Uber. I have a 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid. Traded my 2012 V-6 Coupe b/c the hour drive to work was costing me $100 on gas a week. Now, I put in $65, that's with driving Uber Mondays, wed-thur from 3-8pm and fri 2-9, sat-sun 6am-5pm. Also, you can't do uber full time. otherwise it's cutting into your "profit". gotta have a full time gig and do this on the side.


The only way to clear any profit on UberX is to drive a hybrid or an econobox. My Fit costs about the same per mile as a hybrid. Like you, I do OK. My new V6 Accord Coupe will arrive next week, but it'll never see Uber service. The Fit will go to my teenage son but will still be available to me for Ubering. UberX drivers who are running larger V6's and V8's are just not getting this. Profits are going out the tail pipe.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> If you're not driving a hybrid, then you're not making much profit on Uber. I have a 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid. Traded my 2012 V-6 Coupe b/c the hour drive to work was costing me $100 on gas a week. Now, I put in $65, that's with driving Uber Mondays, wed-thur from 3-8pm and fri 2-9, sat-sun 6am-5pm. Also, you can't do uber full time. otherwise it's cutting into your "profit". gotta have a full time gig and do this on the side.


Strongly disagree. I gross $1000-1300 weekly primarily with Lyft. I pay about $150/wk for fuel in a 15mpg avg minivan. That's $0.10/mile, easily sustainable especially when factoring XL/Plus access. All other expenses including depreciation and the fuel figure come to roughly $0.25/mile for me and I come in around 50 hours and 900 miles/wk so my weekly expenses avg $225 to net $775-1075 before taxes.

As to OP, if you have the ability to get onboard for all those services, then the costs can be worth it. Bear in mind that you will incur most of the expenses of starting a legit chauffer business which can be an excellent revenue stream. Funerals, weddings, corporate rides from airports, etc all pay much better than any rideshare rate. So if you choose to setup with a Black level vehicle definitely invest time into diversifying your business.

As to thread title, outside of going Black minivans are generally recognized as the best balance between lower average operating costs and access to higher fares on XL/Plus.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> The only way to clear any profit on UberX is to drive a hybrid or an econobox. My Fit costs about the same per mile as a hybrid. Like you, I do OK. My new V6 Accord Coupe will arrive next week, but it'll never see Uber service. The Fit will go to my teenage son but will still be available to me for Ubering. UberX drivers who are running larger V6's and V8's are just not getting this. Profits are going out the tail pipe.


I totally agree with your statement. Gotta have a hybrid. I sure do miss my v6 coupe though.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Strongly disagree. I gross $1000-1300 weekly primarily with Lyft. I pay about $150/wk for fuel in a 15mpg avg minivan. That's $0.10/mile, easily sustainable especially when factoring XL/Plus access. All other expenses including depreciation and the fuel figure come to roughly $0.25/mile for me and I come in around 50 hours and 900 miles/wk so my weekly expenses avg $225 to net $775-1075 before taxes.
> .


You just said you net $775-1075 for 50 hours a week. Before taxes?? so take taxes off and you're looking at $500-900 NET. so you're netting around $10-$18 per hour for 50 hours? We all know ride share is not guaranteed money and it fluctuates. working 50 hours a week on uber, wouldn't you think it's better to just have a 9-5 job with benefits? lol

and if you were to drive a hybrid, then those numbers you just posted working those 50 hours a week might be higher as the cost to maintain the car just got lower.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> You just said you net $775-1075 for 50 hours a week. Before taxes?? so take taxes off and you're looking at $500-900 NET. so you're netting around $10-$18 per hour for 50 hours? We all know ride share is not guaranteed money and it fluctuates. working 50 hours a week on uber, wouldn't you think it's better to just have a 9-5 job with benefits? lol
> 
> and if you were to drive a hybrid, then those numbers you just posted working those 50 hours a week might be higher as the cost to maintain the car just got lower.


Another favorite complaint from drivers. "After taxes my income is _______!" You pay taxes on all income. Just because you work at McDonalds for $8/hour, doesn't mean you are NET $8/hour. I say what I'm earning pretax because not everyone is in my situation. I have kids to claim as dependents. Also, given the IRS deduction, less than half my income is taxed. I incur less than half the IRS mileage deduction, but get to claim the whole amount because that is what they think it costs to operate any car. Couldn't do that at my last job. Also couldn't deduct any of my rideshare related expenses at other jobs. Expenses like cell phone and insurance.

Also, I'm not in my car 50 hours. I'm ONLINE 50 hours. 15 hours a week I'm online at home doing chores or watching Netflix. Pings are rare around here so I do that to increase my hours without having to drive in traffic to the city when I have to be home by 1pm for my kids. Thu, Fri, and alternating Sat I drive in the city for 12-14 hours to earn the bulk of my income. That is another savings by the way, no childcare costs. That is worth about $200/week to me. So yeah, $1100 NET for less than 40 hours work is good. And if I didn't have the kids to worry about I would be in the city for early mornings every weekday to get the large surge for airport and commuters. So a driver in my market who puts in 50 hours of serious driving would probably come closer to $1800.

As to costs, yes my gas would be much cheaper. But my minivan gets me access to Plus/XL fares. Hell, Halloween night my best fare was a Plus on Prime Time which was $80 for 40 minutes. When a Hybrid minivan comes along and I find one depreciated enough that buying it makes sense, then I'm on board. Otherwise, minivan remains the best option.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> You just said you net $775-1075 for 50 hours a week. Before taxes?? so take taxes off and you're looking at $500-900 NET. so you're netting around $10-$18 per hour for 50 hours? We all know ride share is not guaranteed money and it fluctuates. working 50 hours a week on uber, wouldn't you think it's better to just have a 9-5 job with benefits? lol
> 
> and if you were to drive a hybrid, then those numbers you just posted working those 50 hours a week might be higher as the cost to maintain the car just got lower.


There is no way in hell an U/L driver is netting $10 to $18 per hour consistently. Remember, the national average is $7 to $9 per hour, and that's driving a econobox!


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> There is no way in hell an U/L driver is netting $10 to $18 per hour consistently. Remember, the national average is $7 to $9 per hour, and that's driving a econobox!


tell that to bostonbarry... lol I don't complain about my profit/net is with uber. I do it on the side and whatever I make, I make. I do it to pay off my car much faster (1 yr) so I could move out of the country and whatever my salary is with my real job is will be saved for my 4 year tuition. Despite how low our margins are, I suck it up. Temp. sacrifice for a much brighter future. lol but some people still think there's a holy grail of fortune in uber.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

My figures are from 6 months. 2 part time, 4 full time. Attached is my detailed expense (updated last Wednesday, I'm entering last week later today). Also my pay summaries over the last several weeks. (Note the $747 week I was away with my kids and didn't drive as much) Large number of drivers don't track expenses at all. Another large number track it incorrectly and misinform others as to what costs are. These are MY numbers as relate to MY experience in MY market and MY vehicle. Results are not indicative of something everyone will experience but neither are your results.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> My figures are from 6 months. 2 part time, 4 full time. Attached is my detailed expense (updated last Wednesday, I'm entering last week later today). Also my pay summaries over the last several weeks. (Note the $747 week I was away with my kids and didn't drive as much) Large number of drivers don't track expenses at all. Another large number track it incorrectly and misinform others as to what costs are. These are MY numbers as relate to MY experience in MY market and MY vehicle. Results are not indicative of something everyone will experience but neither are your results.


I don't have time to view the attachments and digest. Please summarize for us, if you would.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I already did, you said there is no way in Hell a driver makes $10-18 consistently. My summary is I average well over $20/hour net revenue (after expenses and before taxes) - without counting my $1000 referral bonus) for 50 hours each week.

The driver summaries indicate deposits of $750, $1235, $1365, and $1059. I didn't bother listing my Uber deposits because 99% of my fares are Lyft, I just fill in with Uber a little when far from city. But those are $123 this week and $85 last week. That's around $4614 for four weeks or $1150/week, take out the high end of my expense average ($225/week) and I'm left with net revenue of $925, before taxes. For 40 hours (high end as I sometimes do only 35 in vehicle) that is $23.13


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Also bear in mind those figures include the weekend I couldn't drive much because of vacation with kids AND in general I can't drive all the best areas/times because of my commitments to them. Another driver in a similar situation as me without obligations suchas children could easily clear $1800 week here. I know I have because I did it the week my ex took the kids on vacation.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Also bear in mind those figures include the weekend I couldn't drive much because of vacation with kids AND in general I can't drive all the best areas/times because of my commitments to them. Another driver in a similar situation as me without obligations suchas children could easily clear $1800 week here. I know I have because I did it the week my ex took the kids on vacation.


You're evidently not calculating costs properly. Not to worry - very few drivers do. But you're doing pretty well, by the sounds of things, so you're likely on the high side of the $7 to $9 national average, so congratulations and kudos to ya!

And remember, *net *means AFTER taxes. So, you're right in the range we'd expect. Well done, amigo! And Uber on.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I make $18 per hour before gas and I don't even drive during prime bar(f) time. That includes the two Select rides I get a week.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You're evidently not calculating costs properly. Not to worry - very few drivers do. But you're doing pretty well, by the sounds of things, so you're likely on the high side of the $7 to $9 national average, so congratulations and kudos to ya!
> 
> And remember, *net *means AFTER taxes. So, you're right in the range we'd expect. Well done, amigo! And Uber on.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The other poster has a point. People don't say I make x amount per hour before taxes


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I make $18 per hour before gas and I don't even drive during prime bar(f) time. That includes the two Select rides I get a week.


So, fully and properly calculated, you're right in the range, too, it sounds like. It's pretty tough - in fact, nearly impossible - to break out of the $7 to $9 hourly wage rate with any consistency.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> The other poster has a point. People don't say I make x amount per hour before taxes


Doesn't matter. Taxes are a cost that you have to recognize. If you fail to do so, you have an inflated notion of what you're actually earning. After all, you cannot spend the dollars on yourself that you pay out in taxes.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> So, fully and properly calculated, you're right in the range, too, it sounds like. It's pretty tough - in fact, nearly impossible - to break out of the $7 to $9 hourly wage rate with any consistency.


Well, it's especially baffling because I pick up pax with low ratings, more than ten minutes away, behind me, etc. Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Remember, the national average is $7 to $9 per hour, and that's driving a econobox!


You keep posting this, can you tell me where you got these numbers. I'm not arguing, it sounds right to me.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Doesn't matter. Taxes are a cost that you have to recognize. If you fail to do so, you have an inflated notion of what you're actually earning. After all, you cannot spend the dollars on yourself that you pay out in taxes.


But that's true with every job. It's like a law of nature.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I already did, you said there is no way in Hell a driver makes $10-18 consistently. My summary is I average well over $20/hour net revenue (after expenses and before taxes) - without counting my $1000 referral bonus) for 50 hours each week.
> 
> The driver summaries indicate deposits of $750, $1235, $1365, and $1059. I didn't bother listing my Uber deposits because 99% of my fares are Lyft, I just fill in with Uber a little when far from city. But those are $123 this week and $85 last week. That's around $4614 for four weeks or $1150/week, take out the high end of my expense average ($225/week) and I'm left with net revenue of $925, before taxes. For 40 hours (high end as I sometimes do only 35 in vehicle) that is $23.13


Do you know your cost per mile? Do you log your miles? Without this info you can't know what your true net profit is. And if you don't log your hours then you can't know your hourly.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> But that's true with every job. It's like a law of nature.


You are correct. Most people don't have a realistic picture of what they actually make, but it's even tougher for new and inexperienced livery drivers. I was driving for six months before I fully figured it out. But math and Stats are kind of my thing, so I got down to brass tacks eventually. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy driving U/L as it feeds my blue collar fantasy, but I know I'm not making any real money at it. By daylight hours I bill out at $100/hour ($70 after taxes,) so going to less than $10 per hour at night means I earn my lunch money and my kids' allowance money. But I view my U/L driving as community service. My kid brother died in an alcohol related accident (not a car crash) a little over five years ago, so if I can keep a few drunks from injuring or killing themselves or others, then I am fully accomplishing my U/L driving objectives.

Uber on, mon ami!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> You keep posting this, can you tell me where you got these numbers. I'm not arguing, it sounds right to me.


Every driver that I have sat down with (so far, about 30 or 40) to tutor on the finer details of Uber has shown an actual NET profit post-taxes of between $7 and $9. I have assisted drivers in probably a dozen markets - US only. I cannot comment on how the calculations will work in different countries with different currencies, rates, and taxes. The lowest rate I have ever seen is $4.58 per hour, but I threw that number out as an outlier as that is the statistically prudent approach. I also had a driver who drove ONLY surges in hi-pop areas like concerts, Super Bowl, World Series games, etc. and she was earning nearly $22 per hour net, but I had to throw that item out as an outlier, too. But to that end, yes, on the standard bell curve once we get out to three standard deviations, hourly net wages run from about $5.50 to $12.25. But when I talk about average hourly wages, I am talking about only one standard deviation from the mean because that is where approximately 75 percent of the drivers lie.

But think about it logically. How much can a freelance (nearly gypsy) driver make at less than a dollar a mile? Just do the math and think this through logically. Now, if we could run our cars for six cents a mile, then we may come a little closer to achieving some of the utterly ridiculous earnings numbers that Uber loves to throw out for recruiting.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

When I talk about my day-job hourly rate, I don't discuss the after-tax hourly rate.

But it is true, you can't just ignore self-employment tax because your day job is also taxed. What must be considered is the difference in rates between regular income tax and self-employment tax. I just calced about 7% tax on my uber profits, in addition to regular income tax.

Although----it is true you can ignore self-employment tax if your income is $118,500 before Uber profits.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> When I talk about my day-job hourly rate, I don't discuss the after-tax hourly rate.
> 
> But it is true, you can't just ignore self-employment tax because your day job is also taxed. What must be considered is the difference in rates between regular income tax and self-employment tax. I just calced about 7% tax on my uber profits, in addition to regular income tax.
> 
> Although----it is true you can ignore self-employment tax if your income is $118,500 before Uber profits.


You make an excellent point.
People need to stop fooling themselves about how much money they actually earn. Yes, I bill out at $100 per hour in my day job as a consultant. And that's the rate I quote all my clients. But for all my internal calculations, I use the $70/hour figure. And if not for the fact that I am holding depreciable rental real estate that offsets my consulting earnings, I would have to use $60/hour for my internal calculations in my consulting business.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Interestingly, I discovered that if I could magically increase my mpg from 20 to 29 then my net profit would only increase about 8 percent.

On topic, does anyone know of a full or mid-size sedan 2005 thru 2008 that gets 30 mpg city?


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, gentlemen (and any ladies too). I don't want this thread to get too off-topic. I drive Uber because I enjoy driving. To me it is not about the money. Driving for me is therapeutic. The fact that I can get paid doing something I enjoy is just icing on the cake. What ever automobile I choose will be paid in cash. I have managed to save around 7G just from Uber alone. I do have another part-time job besides it and live quite comfortably. I don't worry about the dollars and cents part of the business. I am providing a service to people in need to get from point A to point B. If I can make that experience more pleasant for my customers, that means a better outlook on Uber in general. Please don't hate. I love you guys. Just for me and my family, the money isn't the issue.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You're evidently not calculating costs properly. Not to worry - very few drivers do. But you're doing pretty well, by the sounds of things, so you're likely on the high side of the $7 to $9 national average, so congratulations and kudos to ya!
> 
> And remember, *net *means AFTER taxes. So, you're right in the range we'd expect. Well done, amigo! And Uber on.


No offense intended, but it is really beginning to feel like there is no discussion with anyone who falsely believes rideshare is only worth minimum wage. I can provide all the pay statements and expense logs possible and it doesn't matter. You're mind is made up. My facts don't matter as long as those who believe as you do have your opinions.

As for taxes, yes I have planned for and allocated taxes quarterly. But my actual tax bill is not final until I have all my revenue for the year and file. If I were to only account for the $0.575 deduction for the IRS (I have other costs I can deduct on top of that) my taxable revenue out of $22k is only $11k meaning my tax liability based on self employment is only about $2k. Prorated over the 31 weeks since April 1st and you find I owe $60/week which is $1.20/hour. So IF I used the highest number of hours possible I've driven in a week (50) and IF I use the last 4 weeks which includes a vacation presenting a LOWER than average hourly. I'm actually giving you my lowest possible net. And that was the $23/hour. Now deduct my taxes of $1.20 and I'm down to $22. More than double what everyone seems to think rideshare drivers earn. That's the last I have to say on this. From here on out I will only engage income conversations from people that provide documentation as I have. I'm sick of debating anecdotal evidence


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> No offense intended, but it is really beginning to feel like there is no discussion with anyone who falsely believes rideshare is only worth minimum wage. I can provide all the pay statements and expense logs possible and it doesn't matter. You're mind is made up. My facts don't matter as long as those who believe as you do have your opinions.
> 
> As for taxes, yes I have planned for and allocated taxes quarterly. But my actual tax bill is not final until I have all my revenue for the year and file. If I were to only account for the $0.575 deduction for the IRS (I have other costs I can deduct on top of that) my taxable revenue out of $22k is only $11k meaning my tax liability based on self employment is only about $2k. Prorated over the 31 weeks since April 1st and you find I owe $60/week which is $1.20/hour. So IF I used the highest number of hours possible I've driven in a week (50) and IF I use the last 4 weeks which includes a vacation presenting a LOWER than average hourly. I'm actually giving you my lowest possible net. And that was the $23/hour. Now deduct my taxes of $1.20 and I'm down to $22. More than double what everyone seems to think rideshare drivers earn. That's the last I have to say on this. From here on out I will only engage income conversations from people that provide documentation as I have. I'm sick of debating anecdotal evidence


Did you deduct your depreciation expenses?  Just joking. Great post.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Look, Im


BostonBarry said:


> No offense intended, but it is really beginning to feel like there is no discussion with anyone who falsely believes rideshare is only worth minimum wage. I can provide all the pay statements and expense logs possible and it doesn't matter. You're mind is made up. My facts don't matter as long as those who believe as you do have your opinions.
> 
> As for taxes, yes I have planned for and allocated taxes quarterly. But my actual tax bill is not final until I have all my revenue for the year and file. If I were to only account for the $0.575 deduction for the IRS (I have other costs I can deduct on top of that) my taxable revenue out of $22k is only $11k meaning my tax liability based on self employment is only about $2k. Prorated over the 31 weeks since April 1st and you find I owe $60/week which is $1.20/hour. So IF I used the highest number of hours possible I've driven in a week (50) and IF I use the last 4 weeks which includes a vacation presenting a LOWER than average hourly. I'm actually giving you my lowest possible net. And that was the $23/hour. Now deduct my taxes of $1.20 and I'm down to $22. More than double what everyone seems to think rideshare drivers earn. That's the last I have to say on this. From here on out I will only engage income conversations from people that provide documentation as I have. I'm sick of debating anecdotal evidence


I not saying you have to believe me. That is entirely up to you. I'm just sharing the facts as they exist. That's all.

Like you, I will not give the time of day to anecdotal evidence. I simply do not have the time or inclination. That's why, as a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist, I alway make certain to debate from a position of facts and data, as I do here. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

And these facts exist... on the Internet?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> And these facts exist... on the Internet?


That's pretty funny. Old joke, but still pretty funny.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> You just said you net $775-1075 for 50 hours a week. Before taxes?? so take taxes off and you're looking at $500-900 NET.


Not even close kimosabe...
At $800/wk, the driver is putting on around 1,500 mi/wk of TAX DEUCTIBLE mileage.
That's a reduction to the taxable income of $862.50.
Income tax due = $0


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Look, Im
> 
> I not saying you have to believe me. That is entirely up to you. I'm just sharing the facts as they exist. That's all.
> 
> Like you, I will not give the time of day to anecdotal evidence. I simply do not have the time or inclination. That's why, as a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist, I alway make certain to debate from a position of facts and data, as I do here. Otherwise, what's the point?


I got the pragmatic vibe from you which is why I tried to get an answer for as long as I did (normally give up sooner) but have seen none of the evidence.

When I first saw that quote on the net of $7-9 getting tossed around and the one about driving at a loss, believe me I entered my examinations from the stance of trying to PROVE them RIGHT. I couldn't. The only way I can see that level of income making sense is if someone were to foolishly use a new (or near new) vehicle in a high fuel price market oversaturated with drivers and using the IRS or AAA deduction to calculate expenses. When I enter practical figures from my personal experience, I come in at around $0.25/mile average and over $20/hour net even after taxes. So when I say all I see is anecdotes and opinions, I mean nobody has shown me their own personal hard numbers which I can look at and determine if they are accurate or not.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I got the pragmatic vibe from you which is why I tried to get an answer for as long as I did (normally give up sooner) but have seen none of the evidence.
> 
> When I first saw that quote on the net of $7-9 getting tossed around and the one about driving at a loss, believe me I entered my examinations from the stance of trying to PROVE them RIGHT. I couldn't. The only way I can see that level of income making sense is if someone were to foolishly use a new (or near new) vehicle in a high fuel price market oversaturated with drivers and using the IRS or AAA deduction to calculate expenses. When I enter practical figures from my personal experience, I come in at around $0.25/mile average and over $20/hour net even after taxes. So when I say all I see is anecdotes and opinions, I mean nobody has shown me their own personal hard numbers which I can look at and determine if they are accurate or not.


Yeah, when I first started with Uber it was pretty sweet earning real (post expenses and taxes) hourly income of $12 to $16. But with rate cuts and over-saturation of drivers in nearly all market, we're now at much lower figures. But honestly, it doesn't other me because I driver Uber as my community service and to feed my blue collar fantasy. Several people have suggested that if I don't do this for the money that I should hang it up and let someone else who needs the money have my paxs. I will admit that they make a reasonable point. However, because my kid brother died in an alcohol-related (non-vehicular) accident five years ago, I am doing what I can to keep a drunk or two from getting behind the wheel and hurting or killing themselves or someone else.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Soco said:


> I'm in the market for a newer automobile. Seriously considering a 2012-14 Cadillac Escalade with leather interior. This would qualify for X, XL, Black, and Select. Are there other automobiles worth considering? I did a search of the forums and did not find a previous inquiry along these lines. I have been driving 40+ hours a week for 6 months and making what I consider good money.


After reading the whole thread I'm with Boston & Cleveland.


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Y


afrojoe824 said:


> If you're not driving a hybrid, then you're not making much profit on Uber. I have a 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid. Traded my 2012 V-6 Coupe b/c the hour drive to work was costing me $100 on gas a week. Now, I put in $65, that's with driving Uber Mondays, wed-thur from 3-8pm and fri 2-9, sat-sun 6am-5pm. Also, you can't do uber full time. otherwise it's cutting into your "profit". gotta have a full time gig and do this on the side.


You have no clue what you are talking about. Keep telling yourself how much you are making in that 2015!


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, when I first started with Uber it was pretty sweet earning real (post expenses and taxes) hourly income of $12 to $16. But with rate cuts and over-saturation of drivers in nearly all market, we're now at much lower figures. But honestly, it doesn't other me because I driver Uber as my community service and to feed my blue collar fantasy. Several people have suggested that if I don't do this for the money that I should hang it up and let someone else who needs the money have my paxs. I will admit that they make a reasonable point. However, because my kid brother died in an alcohol-related (non-vehicular) accident five years ago, I am doing what I can to keep a drunk or two from getting behind the wheel and hurting or killing themselves or someone else.


That's a really nice way to remember your brother. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SkipBarber said:


> That's a really nice way to remember your brother. Sorry for your loss.


Thank you. I keep a laminated picture of my brother in my car at all times. I also keep a laminated picture of my older sister in my car, too. She was hit and killed by a light rail train five months ago. (Yes, you can easily google that.) From time to time paxs will ask me about the pics I keep in my car. If nothing else it can be a conversation starter. But really, it's about honoring and remembering my siblings who I was very close to and who are no longer here.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

I use a Ford Transit Connect. Good for XL and SUV. With a 2.5 it gets just as good Mpg as a Focus


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Judgeetox said:


> I use a Ford Transit Connect. Good for XL and SUV. With a 2.5 it gets just as good Mpg as a Focus


Thanks for answering my question, judgeetox.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Soco said:


> Thanks for answering my question, judgeetox.


No problem. Uber on


----------



## turnpikewarrior (Oct 19, 2015)

radzer0 said:


> I believe the Yukon XL also qualify for them all but you can get it with the 5.3L vs only the 6.2L. Better on fuel economy and you should save some money on the purchase.


Agreed. Had a Suburban with 5.3, now have an Avalanche with 6.2. There is a significant difference in MPG.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Interestingly, I discovered that if I could magically increase my mpg from 20 to 29 then my net profit would only increase about 8 percent.
> 
> On topic, does anyone know of a full or mid-size sedan 2005 thru 2008 that gets 30 mpg city?


I drive an '07 Civic with a manual transmission and consistently get 30mpg city.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I drive an '07 Civic with a manual transmission and consistently get 30mpg city.


Yeah, I've had the civic in mind. I recently had a chance to look at one up close, it seems too small. What has your experience been? Do pax ever complain or make passive aggressive remarks? How is your driver rating?

Funnily, in a recent 'best car for ubering' thread, I voted the 05 civic. That was, however, before I saw the back seat leg room.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Its not too bad, leg room wise. I keep the front seats pulled up a little bit, which helps. I'm 6' tall and I fit pretty well. My driver rating is 4.67 but I've only had 30 rides and on my first ride the pax entered a NW address instead of a SW which doubled the length of their trip so I'm pretty that tanked my rating. Uber hasn't sent a nastygram about it, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> No offense intended, but it is really beginning to feel like there is no discussion with anyone who falsely believes rideshare is only worth minimum wage. I can provide all the pay statements and expense logs possible and it doesn't matter. You're mind is made up. My facts don't matter as long as those who believe as you do have your opinions.
> 
> As for taxes, yes I have planned for and allocated taxes quarterly. But my actual tax bill is not final until I have all my revenue for the year and file. If I were to only account for the $0.575 deduction for the IRS (I have other costs I can deduct on top of that) my taxable revenue out of $22k is only $11k meaning my tax liability based on self employment is only about $2k. Prorated over the 31 weeks since April 1st and you find I owe $60/week which is $1.20/hour. So IF I used the highest number of hours possible I've driven in a week (50) and IF I use the last 4 weeks which includes a vacation presenting a LOWER than average hourly. I'm actually giving you my lowest possible net. And that was the $23/hour. Now deduct my taxes of $1.20 and I'm down to $22. More than double what everyone seems to think rideshare drivers earn. That's the last I have to say on this. From here on out I will only engage income conversations from people that provide documentation as I have. I'm sick of debating anecdotal evidence


You had better hope you do not get audited. The IRS allows $.575 cents per mile OR itemized deductions, not both or a combination thereof. Since Uber is paying the cost of commercial liability insurance for you, you cannot use the .575 cents per mile because you are automatically already being deducted the cost of insurance.

If you try to use the .575 per mile, you would be double dipping the insurance deduction on both sides.

Uber on!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

The best vehicle is one that runs.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Strongly disagree. I gross $1000-1300 weekly primarily with Lyft. I pay about $150/wk for fuel in a 15mpg avg minivan. That's $0.10/mile, easily sustainable especially when factoring XL/Plus access. All other expenses including depreciation and the fuel figure come to roughly $0.25/mile for me and I come in around 50 hours and 900 miles/wk so my weekly expenses avg $225 to net $775-1075 before taxes.
> 
> As to OP, if you have the ability to get onboard for all those services, then the costs can be worth it. Bear in mind that you will incur most of the expenses of starting a legit chauffer business which can be an excellent revenue stream. Funerals, weddings, corporate rides from airports, etc all pay much better than any rideshare rate. So if you choose to setup with a Black level vehicle definitely invest time into diversifying your business.
> 
> As to thread title, outside of going Black minivans are generally recognized as the best balance between lower average operating costs and access to higher fares on XL/Plus.


Like most TNC drivers, you get an F in math, but an A+ in UberMath.

$150 / 900 miles = .1666 cents per mile

OR

$2.50 per gallon / 15 mpg. =. .1666 cents per mile

.10 cents per mile. hahaha

Now I suppose you will argue the devaluation of your vehicle and maintenance is less than .15 to .20 cents per mile. hahahahaha

Just another TNC driver who has a vehicle that operates on pixie dust.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Since Uber is paying the cost of commercial liability insurance for you, you cannot use the .575 cents per mile because you are automatically already being deducted the cost of insurance.
> 
> If you try to use the .575 per mile, you would be double dipping the insurance deduction on both sides.
> 
> Uber on!


Wait, so Uber drivers can't use the standard mileage deduction?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Another favorite complaint from drivers. "After taxes my income is _______!" You pay taxes on all income. Just because you work at McDonalds for $8/hour, doesn't mean you are NET $8/hour. I say what I'm earning pretax because not everyone is in my situation. I have kids to claim as dependents. Also, given the IRS deduction, less than half my income is taxed. I incur less than half the IRS mileage deduction, but get to claim the whole amount because that is what they think it costs to operate any car. Couldn't do that at my last job. Also couldn't deduct any of my rideshare related expenses at other jobs. Expenses like cell phone and insurance.
> 
> Also, I'm not in my car 50 hours. I'm ONLINE 50 hours. 15 hours a week I'm online at home doing chores or watching Netflix. Pings are rare around here so I do that to increase my hours without having to drive in traffic to the city when I have to be home by 1pm for my kids. Thu, Fri, and alternating Sat I drive in the city for 12-14 hours to earn the bulk of my income. That is another savings by the way, no childcare costs. That is worth about $200/week to me. So yeah, $1100 NET for less than 40 hours work is good. And if I didn't have the kids to worry about I would be in the city for early mornings every weekday to get the large surge for airport and commuters. So a driver in my market who puts in 50 hours of serious driving would probably come closer to $1800.
> 
> As to costs, yes my gas would be much cheaper. But my minivan gets me access to Plus/XL fares. Hell, Halloween night my best fare was a Plus on Prime Time which was $80 for 40 minutes. When a Hybrid minivan comes along and I find one depreciated enough that buying it makes sense, then I'm on board. Otherwise, minivan remains the best option.


Of course you are clueless to this little thing called self employment taxes. Thats right, you know that little section of a paycheck called employer contributions. Thats a cost your employers paid... and now you are responsible to pay because you are "self employed". And yes, that is over and above what you pay in income taxes.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

dcnewber said:


> Wait, so Uber drivers can't use the standard mileage deduction?


That is correct. The .575 is meant to include ALL the costs of operating a car including insurance. Since Uber is already paying your commercial liability insurance, you cannot claim a deduction that is intended to cover the cost of insurance when somebody else is paying your insurance bill. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

For example, if you were a delivery driver and your employer gave you gas money, you could not take the .575 deduction. This is no different.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You had better hope you do not get audited. The IRS allows $.575 cents per mile OR itemized deductions, not both or a combination thereof. Since Uber is paying the cost of commercial liability insurance for you, you cannot use the .575 cents per mile because you are automatically already being deducted the cost of insurance.
> 
> If you try to use the .575 per mile, you would be double dipping the insurance deduction on both sides.
> 
> Uber on!


Wrong.

https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html

There are certain vehicle related expenses the IRS mileage deduction covers and others it does not. I'm not talking about commercial insurance any where in this thread or others and insurance isn't listed in the expense records I uploaded to my post earlier in this thread. I'm talking about deducting cell phone bill, amenities, chargers, marketing materials, meals with prospective drivers I want to recruit, etc.

Your logic in rideshare drivers being ineligible for the standard mileage deduction is falsely based on employee status rules. For instance, if an employer reimburses you for mileage as part of wages, you can deduct costs of vehicle. But that is all in regaards to W2 employees, not self employed.



> *If you are an employee whose deductible business expenses are fully reimbursed under an accountable plan, the reimbursements should not be included in your wages on yourForm W-2 (PDF), Wage and Tax Statement, and you should not deduct the expenses.
> 
> If your employer uses a nonaccountable plan to reimburse you for the expenses, the reimbursements are includable in your wages. Your employer will combine the amount of any reimbursement or other expense allowance paid to you under a nonaccountable plan with your wages, salary, or other compensation and report the total on your Form W-2. You may deduct employee business expenses as an itemized deduction. For a definition of accountable and nonaccountable plans, refer to Publication 463 and Topic 514.*





UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Like most TNC drivers, you get an F in math, but an A+ in UberMath.
> 
> $150 / 900 miles = .1666 cents per mile
> 
> ...


I take responsibility for the error. It wasn't a math error, it was an editing error. I was trying to rattle an example off quickly and didn't check my statement. If you look back to the expense log I posted earlier you will see my fuel expense is $0.147 for the last 20k miles.

I didn't buy a new car for this so my depreciation is very low, I've expended $700 in value over 20k business miles. I'm a bargain hunter and DIY guy when it comes to maintenance/repair, if I'm able. As you can see if you bothered to look at my expense log, I'm coming in at $0.25/mile after all expenses including fuel and depreciation are factored.



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Of course you are clueless to this little thing called self employment taxes. Thats right, you know that little section of a paycheck called employer contributions. Thats a cost your employers paid... and now you are responsible to pay because you are "self employed". And yes, that is over and above what you pay in income taxes.


Of course I'm accounting for them, but I know how to do them RIGHT. I quoted the 20% rate because that is the one that applies to most. Because my SE income is going to be just over the $13k mark by years end, my rate is actually only 15%. As for my income tax, as I mentioned, I have dependents and have not paid income tax in a decade. In fact, I've received refunds every year without paying anything in thanks to the EIC. Also, you deduct the employer portion of your social security payment from your income taxes. But assume that I do have to pay 20% of my $11k in reportable profit, that is $2k. I still actually take home $15k for the time I've been doing this. Provide links or data, not conjecture and I will consider engaging your arguments. Otherwise, I have no need to reply as I've just proved you wrong on each count.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> On the Yukon I imagine the "car would not shift out of 2wd" was owner error and they failed to out the vehicle in neutral before going into 4wd.


^^^
GM still has that old 20th. Century tech? 
Years ago I had an Expedition with three settings all on the fly.... 2WD, AWD, and 4WD.
No stopping and neutral bulsh, just turn the knob. 
Next thing you know GM will have you getting out to lock the hubs by hand just like when I was a kid.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> GM still has that old 20th. Century tech?
> Years ago I had an Expedition with three settings all on the fly.... 2WD, AWD, and 4WD.
> No stopping and neutral bulsh, just turn the knob.
> Next thing you know GM will have you getting out to lock the hubs by hand just like when I was a kid.


Funny my 99 navigator I had to put it in neutral, don't remember if my 03 navi had to be. I never took the 03 to the sierras in the snow like the 99.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Wrong.
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html
> 
> ...


You cannot use the .575 per mile period. You are trying to take a deduction for something you did not pay for in commercial insurance. Of course you do not list the commercial insurance that Uber/Lyft pay for as your expense. It's their expense, not yours. Now you want to use the .575 per mile deduction for something Uber/Lyft have paid for. It has nothing to do with employment status. (you are an employee by law). Deductions are for business expenses you pay for. If Uber/Lyft paid for it, it's not a deductible expense for you.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I love that you could only come back with one issue considering all the fake assertions you make. I've checked with my CPA after 3 months of driving and he suggested using the standard mile deduction because my expenses are much lower. The fact that Uber provides commercial insurance doesn't factor in. Your opinion that because I don't have ALL expenses of running a commercial vehicle that I'm not using a car for business is wrong. It is like saying I can't use the deduction for an electric car because it consumes electricity rather than gasoline. You want me to consider your opinion, show me what information you're using to come to that opinion. A link, an article, a quote I can Google. Otherwise I'm forced to consider you another victim of the "Uber/Lyft is screwing us over!" telephone game where some intelligent sounding but completely clueless loudmouth convinces a hand full of people something is true when it is not and then they tell 20 people and so on and so on.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for the give and take folks but I really feel this is the wrong post to be having this discussion on. The benefit this could provide others is drowned in the fact they will never SEE it!


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

Soco said:


> Thanks for the give and take folks but I really feel this is the wrong post to be having this discussion on. The benefit this could provide others is drowned in the fact they will never SEE it!


No kidding.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Folks as much as I am enjoying the tax banter, its completely off topic. Can we stick to the actual OP's topic of "whats the best vehicle". If I see one more comment on tax, I will move every off topic comment in this thread to the appropriate one (or create a separate conversation).

And by the way, I drive a 2015 Lincoln Navigator. Averages 20mpg with the new eco boost engine.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Lincoln Navigator --- added to the short list. Thanks R44KDEN.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Soco said:


> Lincoln Navigator --- added to the short list. Thanks R44KDEN.


In our market, a Black SUV min fare is $25 with a rate per mile $3.75, as opposed to Black, which is $15 min fare and $3.20 per mile. Most operators use Suburbans and Yukons, (Escalades are not as popular). We have have a few Teslas running around and as much as I like Tesla, I would have range anxiety especially here in Denver (do a couple of DIA to Boulder trips in a day and you're done)

There are still plenty of Town Cars, but they are soon to be extinct (or should be). Terrible for Colorado winters due to 2WD. A 7 seat vehicle lets you catch every request. Have only had the Navigator in service for 2 months, but I am very happy with the returns so far, customers love it and its a good, comfortable work horse.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

http://www.thecarconnection.com/overview/ford_transit-connect_2015

I'm on the 2nd month and will never return to a standard SUV as long as they make these. Customers love the ride and I really like the versatility and how easy it is to drive around the city. Rented one in Germany that was a 6 speed manual 2.3 diesel. If only that package was available in N. America. Jury's out on it's snow handling as we haven't had a storm yet this year


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> In our market, a Black SUV min fare is $25 with a rate per mile $3.75, as opposed to Black, which is $15 min fare and $3.20 per mile. Most operators use Suburbans and Yukons, (Escalades are not as popular). We have have a few Teslas running around and as much as I like Tesla, I would have range anxiety especially here in Denver (do a couple of DIA to Boulder trips in a day and you're done)
> 
> There are still plenty of Town Cars, but they are soon to be extinct (or should be). Terrible for Colorado winters due to 2WD. A 7 seat vehicle lets you catch every request. Have only had the Navigator in service for 2 months, but I am very happy with the returns so far, customers love it and its a good, comfortable work horse.


I've had my Navigator for a week now and customers do love it. The ride is outstanding and the third row seat is amazing. The third row seat in the Suburban/Escalade is the exact same... Its only about 1.5 inches thick, hard as a rock and cramped. In the Navigator, you get 4 more inches of legroom plus room for your toes under the seat in front of you, and a seat that is about 5 inches thick. It's very comfortable back there.

Best of all... 0 to 60 in 6.2!


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

1972 Pinto station wagon.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Please, please take into account the comfort of the driver's seat in any car you drive for Uber. I think this is the most overlooked consideration. Things like height, weight, body type, the position of the steering wheel you like, angle of the back support all play into this and are very different for every driver. Uber is only worth it if you enjoy it, and you will not enjoy it if your car causes you physical pain.


----------



## Judgeetox (Oct 29, 2015)

The best car seats have always been Buick.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

groovyguru said:


> 1972 Pinto station wagon.


Somebody please reassure me that this vehicle is NOT picking up any pax --- ANYWHERE....


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I was thinking of trading in for the family truckster.

https://www.google.com/search?q=fam...=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=BtZLp1jzmTCNsM:

"You think you hate it now, wait till you drive it!"


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Toyota Prius is best automobile for uber.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you Sarah. I am looking for a vehicle to maximize profits though. If a Prius would qualify for Uber Black, Select, SUV, as well as X and XL I would definitely consider it.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Soco said:


> Thank you Sarah. I am looking for a vehicle to maximize profits though. If a Prius would qualify for Uber Black, Select, SUV, as well as X and XL I would definitely consider it.


I think we would all consider a Prius if it qualified for all platforms. On the other hand, a Lincoln Navigator or any Black SUV can technically run across all platforms. I use 2 phones. One runs my UberBlack account (Black and SUV) and the other phone has the same car configured to my X/Select/XL account. If its surging for example in Boulder, I have both phones running and if I'm on a Black/SUV trip and a X request comes in anything above 3X, I will take it. Finish the Black trip, head to the X trip. Rinse and Repeat until the surge dies. Best form of trip stacking if you ask me.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Just to follow up, I purchased a new vehicle recently. It qualifies for X and XL of course, but in addition it will also qualify for Black, Select, and SUV. I found a elegantly appointed 2014 Ford Expedition, Limited. Will be adding 5 interior cams and 2 exterior cams for insurance purposes early next year. I also want to add a light to the passenger side mirror that would project the Uber logo on the pavement. I have seen them in other vehicles but don't know where to purchase them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Soco said:


> Just to follow up, I purchased a new vehicle recently. It qualifies for X and XL of course, but in addition it will also qualify for Black, Select, and SUV. I found a elegantly appointed 2014 Ford Expedition, Limited. Will be adding 5 interior cams and 2 exterior cams for insurance purposes early next year. I also want to add a light to the passenger side mirror that would project the Uber logo on the pavement. I have seen them in other vehicles but don't know where to purchase them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


How much is the additional commercial insurance for the black and SUV?


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

$4400, but it is tax deductible as a business expense for a LLC.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

If you take on the extra responsibility of becoming an Uber Black driver, would you really want to bother with X and XL calls? Is there a limo license requirement? 

What is Uber X/mile where you are in Florida?

Uber Black drivers in Dallas have protested in recwnt months. Uber Black drivers in Philly have joine taxi drivers and limo drivers in protest. Uber X and XL undercut Uber Black where they coexist. If you go the route of Uber Black, wouldn't you be better off developing your own business? 

$4,400 may be tax deductible, but you need to earn it first. Once you have paid for that level of insurance and have that expensive a vehicle, why on earth would you want to deal with Uber X BS? ....... What are your rates for X where you live?


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

I admit the pay rate is not spectacular, but I have never worried about money in my life. I have found that those that try to grip their money so tightly it is constantly slipping through their fingers. I drive because I like to drive. Period. I NEVER expect a tip either. If I do get one my gratitude is immediate and sincere. I tithe 10% religiously of all my income including tips. I'm sure some of my trips I lose money but it does not concern me. I'm providing a service and the majority of my passengers are very pleased. I can't ask for anything better and several have mentioned me by name to the local authorities (city commissioners). Overall Uber is seen in a positive light where I live. Better for the pax. Better for the other Partners.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Soco said:


> I admit the pay rate is not spectacular, but I have never worried about money in my life. I have found that those that try to grip their money so tightly it is constantly slipping through their fingers. I drive because I like to drive. Period. I NEVER expect a tip either. If I do get one my gratitude is immediate and sincere. I tithe 10% religiously of all my income including tips. I'm sure some of my trips I lose money but it does not concern me. I'm providing a service and the majority of my passengers are very pleased. I can't ask for anything better and several have mentioned me by name to the local authorities (city commissioners). Overall Uber is seen in a positive light where I live. Better for the pax. Better for the other Partners.


That is great to hear, I am glad it is working out for you. Your plan is very ambitious. The bottom line is Uber Black is a whole other level of commitment and responsibility. At that level, you would be able to generate your own work as well.

You are an independent contractor. There is no pay rate. You earn your money. What is the base rate for Uber X where you live? Would you be forced to take X or XL calls if you were on say three platforms: X,XL and Black?

It just seems to me if you can afford such an expensive vehicle, you have your act together enough to take on real commercial insurance and I assume a limo license as well....... My god why would you bother with XL much less X? The only reason I could see would be if X and XL have in fact undermined the Black/limo market to the degree that the business isn't there anymore to really make a go of it.

Do you see the potential roller coaster? When you suggest "I'm sure some of my trips I lose money"...... I find it hard to believe your ability to take such a casual attitude with such losing runs could remain constant with a running costs that will be exponentially greater. Your that got you to where you are today driving X is virtually a requirement to get by in most mature markets. Such a posture while maintaining an Uber Black vehicle...... I wish you luck.

So, on that note, what are X rates in your market?


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

0.13 per minute
0.95 per mile


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Soco said:


> 0.13 per minute
> 0.95 per mile


Thanks.

When you log onto one platform have you logged onto all of them if you are registered for all three?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

It strikes me as undermining your own investment by participating in X and XL. You would be a heavily invested driver with a limo license and real insurance enabling you (unless I'm mistaken) to develop your own business independent of Kalanick.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When you log onto one platform have you logged onto all of them if you are registered for all three?


For now, yes. That may change however. Always keeping my options open.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Clearly, you are keeping your options open. Do you have payments on this new set of wheels?


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

No. Only once have I paid for a vehicle over time. Never doing that again - lesson learned.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Good to hear it.


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

sarah ava said:


> Toyota Prius is best automobile for uber.


No way gas is already cheap so SUV is best. I wouldn't even get in a Pirrus it's insulting. You can't make money in ATL with one at .75 an hour


----------



## SkipBarber (Jul 16, 2015)

Tony DePalma said:


> No way gas is already cheap so SUV is best. I wouldn't even get in a Pirrus it's insulting. You can't make money in ATL with one at .75 an hour


You can't make money with a prius, but you can with SUV?


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

You can with XL I made $244 is 3 hours last night take home! With X I did 9 trips 8 hours take home $37. I get 25 MPG do the math UberX is below minimum wages here


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

Airport from Cobb county take home24-27 with X on XL. 56-70 take home


----------



## Schwaeky (Feb 26, 2016)

Desert Driver said:


> The only way to clear any profit on UberX is to drive a hybrid or an econobox. My Fit costs about the same per mile as a hybrid. Like you, I do OK. My new V6 Accord Coupe will arrive next week, but it'll never see Uber service. The Fit will go to my teenage son but will still be available to me for Ubering. UberX drivers who are running larger V6's and V8's are just not getting this. Profits are going out the tail pipe.


Idk about that. I'm driving a 2006 Buick Lucerne V6 in a medium sized college city, 19 mpg city and 26 mpg hwy. Most I spend a week is 60 in gasoline, made just over $500 last week.


----------

